# Hannover - Nightride - Montag, 31.10.05



## Quen (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Hannoveraner!

*Was:* Nightride!

*Wann:* Montag, 31.10.05 um 17:30 Uhr

*Wo:* Benther Berg, Treffpunkt Parkplatz oberhalb des BB-Hotels

*Wer:* jeder mit einem MTB und einer leistungsstarken Leuchte

Würde gerne auch den ein oder anderen (Single-)Trail fahren - setzt allerdings voraus, dass die Leuchten den Wald ordentlich erhellen!   

Die Länge der Strecke sollten wir vor Ort, je nach Wetter + Akkukraft, festlegen. Realistisch sollten ca. 15-20 km im Wald sein.

*Wer ist dabei?* 

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## taifun (26. Oktober 2005)

Hey Seb!

Hört sich gut an   bin zu 90% dabei!

gruß A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (26. Oktober 2005)

Ahhh, Vereinstraining!


----------



## Hitzi (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

würde den Termin trotzdem aufrecht halten wollen. Lampe und Ortsekenntnisse sind auch vorhanden.
Hatte es schon einmal vor ein paar Tagen versucht...... 

Meldet sich wahrscheinlich eh niemand, oder?

Abwarten................

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute, bin aus gesundheitlichen Gründen leider verhindert. Würde mich aber bei einer Neuauflage in 2-3 Wochen anschliessen.
Bin eigendlich auch der Meinung, dass die Hannover-Fraktion sich im Forum sehr zurückhaltend präsentiert.
Viel Spass am Montag


----------



## Deleted 8297 (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 17:30 ist leider zu früh für mich. Ich würde mich aber in Zukunft gerne anschließen.


----------



## taifun (27. Oktober 2005)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> Bin eigendlich auch der Meinung, dass die Hannover-Fraktion sich im Forum sehr zurückhaltend präsentiert.
> Viel Spass am Montag



Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen!  
Es hat sich auch nicht einer im Fred des Trentiner Gesetzes gezeigt  
Ob einige an der mailaktion teilgenommen haben,weiß man ja nicht  
Biken Nordlichter nicht auch im Süden um am Lago!!
Heute schon mal kleinen Nightride getätigt    
Denkt auch dran das am WE Uhren umgestellt werden.Nicht das einer Montag zur falschen Zeit kommt   

Wie war das jetzt   vor und zurück oder zurück und dann vor


----------



## Deleted 8297 (27. Oktober 2005)

Egal wie, 17:30 ist unter der Woche immer zu früh. Ausser vielleicht an einem Freitag.


----------



## Quen (28. Oktober 2005)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen!
> Es hat sich auch nicht einer im Fred des Trentiner Gesetzes gezeigt
> Ob einige an der mailaktion teilgenommen haben,weiß man ja nicht
> Biken Nordlichter nicht auch im Süden um am Lago!!
> ...


Im Sommer vor, DA die Gartenmöbel rausgestellt werden,
im Winter zurück, DA die Gartenmöbel reingestellt (= zurück) werden



Bis Montag (sofern mein Verbindungskabel vom Akku zu den Strahlern noch mal ankommt)


----------



## Scottfreak (29. Oktober 2005)

ICH WILL MIT, aber muss Dienstag arbeiten :-( ist blöde, wenn ich dann total fertig von der radelei am abend davor bin. könnt ihr sowas nicht mal am wochenende veranstallten 

greez scottfreak

ps. überlegs mir ;-)


----------



## taifun (29. Oktober 2005)

Scottfreak schrieb:
			
		

> ICH WILL MIT, aber muss Dienstag arbeiten :-( ist blöde, wenn ich dann total fertig von der radelei am abend davor bin. könnt ihr sowas nicht mal am wochenende veranstallten



Witzbold,wenn mit willst-komm einfach  
Meinste von uns muß keiner Arbeiten....!  
Bei genügend training macht Dir das eh nichts aus  
Wochende wird natürlich auch gefahren.gerade bei dem Wetter zur Zeit  

Also bis Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (31. Oktober 2005)

Morgen,

muss leider absagen, werde heute Abend am neuen Trendsport *Night-Working* teilnehmen.   

Btw: Alex (Taifun) fällt aufgrund eines Schlüsselbeinbruchs ebenfalls aus. *Alex, alles Gute!!!* 

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (31. Oktober 2005)

Naja, wenigstens gab es mal Gesprächsstoff


----------



## Hitzi (31. Oktober 2005)

Ricchtöööchhhhhh!

Schlappes Hannover?

Gruß

Hitzi


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (1. November 2005)

Wenn der letzte Faden gezogen, die Narben verheilt.
Dann schließe ich mich gern an, dem nächsten Nightride.
Gruß
Mario


----------



## Deleted 8297 (1. November 2005)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der letzte Faden gezogen, die Narben verheilt.
> Dann schließe ich mich gern an, dem nächsten Nightride.
> Gruß
> Mario



Haben wir irgendwas verpasst?!


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (2. November 2005)

Nö, alles Routine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (3. November 2005)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> 
> muss leider absagen, werde heute Abend am neuen Trendsport *Night-Working* teilnehmen.
> 
> ...



Danke Dir!!
Habe mein Hotel mit Vollpension heute verlassen können.  
Ja,war leider sehr dumm gelaufen,nichts schwieriges oder ähnliches.Ist bei der 2.einfahrt am Grabweg einfach Rad weggegangen und dann hats mich geschmissen.Keine Ahnung warum,auch Steffen war ratlos,war direckt hinter mir.
Man hat das gekracht als aufgeschlagen bin.Habe ganze Arbeit geleistet!
Mehrfach gebrochen und jetzt mit 10 cm großer Platte und mehrern Schrauben fixiert.Denke mal meine Saison ist dieses Jahr vorbei.  
Man ist das doof alles mit einer Hand zu schreiben!
Aber lebe noch,bis denne-dreht paar Runden für mich mit


----------



## Roger Raffel (4. November 2005)

Ist Taifun mein lieber Vereinskollege Alex Büthe? 

Gibt es euer Night-Ride-Treffen öfter? Wie soll denn die Strecke sein?

Gruß Roger


----------



## Quen (5. November 2005)

Genau...

Nun ja, bisher gibts den Nightride ja eigentlich gar nicht regelmäßig.

Aber wie wärs mit einem wöchentlichen  Nightride-Treff, z.B. *jeden Mittwoch um 18 Uhr* am Benther Berg?

Wir Hannoveraner müssen sowas doch auch hinbekommen...


----------



## taifun (6. November 2005)

Roger Raffel schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Taifun mein lieber Vereinskollege Alex Büthe?
> 
> Gibt es euer Night-Ride-Treffen öfter? Wie soll denn die Strecke sein?
> 
> Gruß Roger



Jepp,erwischt  
Wie kommst Du denn hier her? Bist doch kein MTB-ler  

Denk dran Night.Ride mit MTB und nicht mit Crosser oder RR.

Falle ja aus-shit


----------



## Deleted 8297 (6. November 2005)

Hallo, 1800 hört sich schon besser an. Wenn auf der Arbeit nicht kurzfristig etwas dazwischen kommt, dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (6. November 2005)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## kek0r (7. November 2005)

Moinsen!
Mal ne Frage:

Ist das dieser Ex-"Müllberg" direkt anna Schnellstraße Richtung Gehrden (B65?)? Ich arbeite da inna nähe (Exacta GmbH, kann man von der Straße aus sehen). Oder ist das dieser Berg in Benthe?


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (7. November 2005)

Wenn Du die B 65 von Everloh, Richtung Hannover fährst befindet sich rechts die Kalihalde. 
Der Benther-Berg ist auf der linken Seite.


----------



## kek0r (8. November 2005)

Ach cool,

den seh ich immer wenn ich im Büro sitze, dann sinkt die Lust zu arbeiten rapide.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (15. November 2005)

Hallo, wie sieht denn morgen das durchschnittliche Interesse für einen Nightride aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnTheFly (15. November 2005)

Wo und wann? Ich wäre eher für etwas späteren Start!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (15. November 2005)

Hallo, letzte Woche haben wir uns um 1800 am genannten Parkplatz getroffen, eher klappt bei mir auch nicht, da ich ja noch aus der Südstadt losfahren muß. Viel später lohnt sich allerdings auch nicht, denn dann ist man ja erst in tiefster Nacht wieder daheim.


----------



## taifun (16. November 2005)

Viel Spaß Jungs....   

Bleibt trocken....   

Kann immer noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. November 2005)

Hallo, ich werd mich aus beruflichen Gründen heute ausklinken müssen. Vielleicht können wir ja diese Woche noch einen anderen Tag fahren?!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (22. November 2005)




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (23. November 2005)

Hi, kann diese Woche aufgrund ungünstiger Arbeitszeiten leider nicht Biken  .

evtl. am WE


----------



## Roger Raffel (2. November 2006)

Gibts diesen Winter wieder die Nightrides? Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## Scottfreak (14. November 2006)

Roger Raffel schrieb:


> Gibts diesen Winter wieder die Nightrides? Wer hat Interesse?



hier!!!  INTRESSE!!!!  Ne im ernst.. Wie siehts aus bei euch??

gruß Sven


----------



## Quen (14. November 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:


> hier!!!  INTRESSE!!!!  Ne im ernst.. Wie siehts aus bei euch??
> 
> gruß Sven


Wo möchtet ihr denn fahren?

Fahre zur Zeit unter der Woche nur Rolle, aber mit Licht im Wald wäre schon was feines... 

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (17. November 2006)

hahaha,....wäre gerne auch dabei.leider noch immer nicht wieder bei kräften um heftig zu fahren.
roger....du kommst doch eh nicht in der dunkelheit in benther...  

@quen;laß mal die woche telefornieren.....! oder treffen zwecks malaysia infos.


----------



## Quen (17. November 2006)

taifun schrieb:


> hahaha,....wäre gerne auch dabei.leider noch immer nicht wieder bei kräften um heftig zu fahren.


Alex...!!! Es ist Winter - Winter = locker fahren! Du weißt doch, locker... das was man sonst im Verein nicht kennt!  

Also, gib dir mal nen Ruck!

Wie siehts Montag aus? Habe frei und Bock auf ne lockere Runde tagsüber im Benther!

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Roger Raffel (17. November 2006)

taifun schrieb:


> roger....du kommst doch eh nicht in der dunkelheit in benther...



ich habe ein Dynamovorderrad und eine Lampe für mein Crossrad, damit wollte ich so von Dienstag bis Donnerstag fahren, die Strecke müsste von den Anstiegen und der Bodenbeschaffenheit halt crossertauglich sein...ansonsten fahre ich mit starrer Nabe auf der Strasse oder mit dem Crosser in der Eilenriede.


----------



## Scottfreak (17. November 2006)

Montag sieht ganz gut aus, ich hab frei. Ich fänds ganz cool, so um 16 Uhr oder so zu starten, dann etwa geht die Sonne unter. Hab z.Z. leider nur ne Mirage x (oder wie die heißt, die etwas "stärkere") mit nem Wackelkontakt im Kabel... Also "heftig" geht eh nicht ^^. Ist die Zeit so in Ordnung? Treffen Jägerheim?

mfg Sven


PS: Wie siehts bei den anderen aus Hannover (oder Empelde ) aus?


----------



## taifun (18. November 2006)

Quen schrieb:


> Alex...!!! Es ist Winter - Winter = locker fahren! Du weißt doch, locker... das was man sonst im Verein nicht kennt!




hahaha,du bist lustig....unser locker fahren ist im moment noch heftig bei mir  habe doch seit anfang mai nichts gemacht und unser erstes im september war auch das letzte im moment....also brauchst seil für mich...hahahah 


habe aber bock drauf....


----------



## Quen (18. November 2006)

taifun schrieb:


> hahaha,du bist lustig....unser locker fahren ist im moment noch heftig bei mir  habe doch seit anfang mai nichts gemacht und unser erstes im september war auch das letzte im moment....also brauchst seil für mich...hahahah
> 
> 
> habe aber bock drauf....



Willste morgne beim Vereinstraining mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (18. November 2006)

Quen schrieb:


> Willste morgne beim Vereinstraining mitfahren?



ne...das ist noch zu viel im moment...!

haste nicht gelesen??  
 ``Eine Amazone und 15 Männer (vom Jüngling bis zum alten S.) hatten sich eingefunden. Special Guest war Thomas Ziegler, der Profi vom Team T-Mobile. Er wohnt seit kurzem in Hannover. Dem Vernehmen nach hat sein Umzug von Thüringen nach Hannover etwas mit seiner Lebensgefährtin zu tun, die hier lebt. Thomas fuhr genauso unauffällig wie Grischa, Roman und die U-23-Bundesliga-Kandidaten vom Heinz-von-Heiden-Team. Es war ein flottes, aber nie schnelles Tempo. ``


----------



## Scottfreak (20. November 2006)

Von euch will ja keiner... Ich fahr jetzt ne Runde, bin dann am Benther Berg anzutreffen.

gruß sven


----------



## pearljam68 (23. November 2006)

Moin,wie sieht es morgen mit kleiner Runde im Benther aus?


----------



## Scottfreak (23. November 2006)

pearljam68 schrieb:


> Moin,wie sieht es morgen mit kleiner Runde im Benther aus?




morgen ist die eoft (www.eoft.de )!! Vergiss es!!!!! 

gruß sven


----------



## Scottfreak (26. November 2006)

Ich hab einen Termin eingetragen, kein Nightride, aber vieleicht auch mal ganz schön ^^

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3687

mfg Sven


----------



## Scottfreak (2. Dezember 2006)

So, ich probiers noch mal http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3743

Wäre schön wenn ein paar Leute mitkommen. Mommentan weiß ich von 1-2 Leuten, dass die mit kommen.

mfg Sven


----------

